# similac with early shield for immune support- is this ok for baby rats



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

is this baby formula good as a back-up if i need to handfeed hershey's soon to be litter. i was told to get baby formula just in case so i have an eye dropper and the formula. it is for newborn- 12 month old and is a non-soy based baby formula. they only had liquid form and it was the only non-soy based formula so i got it. do i need to alternate it to suit baby rats since its in liquid for... deluite it or anything?


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

ok thank you. i was thinking i should delute it. glad i asked


----------

